# Newbie from Scotland



## Fred81 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm Fred. Last month I bought MkI TT 3.2 /2005/. It's a great car. Nowadays I can't wait to drive to work in the mornings  .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum......nice looking motor 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Fred81 said:


> Hi, I'm Fred. Last month I bought MkI TT 3.2 /2005/. It's a great car. Nowadays I can't wait to drive to work in the mornings  .


nice picture, where are you from


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome buddy, nice motor


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

welcome nice TT


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

nice car -- 5 years later I still get a kickout of driving the ole TT to work -- That is why I bought it.

welcome -- TTitan


----------

